
Dead Could Be Brought 'Back to Life' in Groundbreaking Project - ytNumbers
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/05/03/dead-could-be-brought-back-to-life-in-groundbreaking-project/
======
ytNumbers
I guess you could call Dr. Bansal the first "Re-Animator".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Re-Animator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Re-
Animator)

